# GTR Wallpapers 56k=nuked



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I found theses, all good for a wallpaper:thumbsup: 
Check my other wallpaper thread in the Non-Skyline section:squintdan


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

awesome pics..
that evl34 is destroyed now.. well it was a while ago, saw it on the news


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Indeed EvLR34 came to a sad demise last year sometime. A very nice car.
Eastons wallpapers are very good. He is a very talented photographer.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah evlr34 was an awesome car.

doubly sad for the owner.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I like the second one, very nice.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

What happened to this EVLR34 then guys ? Big crash by the sounds of it :bawling:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Yeah, big crash.

The guy who owned it was out of the country on business and his son took the car out and picked some mates up. Smashed it killing them all - very, very sad  There is a news report somewhere, I will find it


----------

